# Where do you get young pigeons? Taming/bonding related



## Mockingjay (Dec 6, 2013)

For future reference, is there anyone that sells pigeons and doves at a young age so you can easily tame them and bond with them? I haven't had any luck finding any breeders. I don't mind having them shipped so they don't need to be within driving distance. I'm guessing my best bet will be to post want ads on craigslist?


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

There are a couple of us who wouldn't mind shipping birds The most breeders I knew would rather sell birds to locals... Where are you located ( and what area of the State that you live in?)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We just got a squeaker from a breeder on Craigslist. She is semi feral. There may be people selling pigeons on Craigslist. If not as has been suggested you can purchase one and have it shipped to you for example from Maclofts.


----------

